# Xspansiv



## Sean K (31 January 2022)

Xspansiv hasn't listed yet but they're planning an IPO.

Just read an article in the AFR on it, and it sounds very interesting.



> World’s hottest commodity market heads for ASX listing​The rise of net zero promises has fuelled the growth of ESG unicorn Xpansiv, which runs the world’s biggest carbon credit market. Now it’s heading for the ASX.




Just putting this up a place holder for when it does list.

Might be worth keeping an eye on it.









						Homepage - Xpansiv
					






					xpansiv.com
				




​


----------



## Sean K (26 February 2022)

In the Fin:


----------



## divs4ever (26 February 2022)

need to give more detail  before i show much interest 

 are these guys just trading/selling carbon credits ??

 will be interesting to see who bites on this IPO  ( it sure as heck won't be me )

 advertorials in the AFR are a red flag for me ( especially pre-IPO )


----------



## Sean K (26 February 2022)

divs4ever said:


> need to give more detail  before i show much interest
> 
> are these guys just trading/selling carbon credits ??
> 
> ...




As I said, a place holder. I’ve been trying to find another carbon credit scam company other than CBRN and this might be it on the ASX. I did put a link to their web site. If you don’t think investing in something like carbon credits is, and will continue to be, a thing, look away now.


----------



## Sean K (2 May 2022)

Golly, that's a big IPO.

In the Oz:

*Xpansiv sets $590m IPO raise limit*

Global ESG commodities trading platform Xpansiv plans to raise at least $590m for its initial public offering, according to sources.
It comes as the pathfinder for its float is set to be released to the market any day.

While the price is yet to be fixed, the widely held expectation for some time is that the company will be worth about $2bn once it hits the boards.

The funds from the $590m-plus raise will be used to buy US-based energy and environmental markets registry infrastructure business APX for at least $US300m in a deal that was announced in March.

So far, it is thought that much of the IPO interest for Xpansiv is likely to come from large global investors like Capital Group, Blackrock and Fidelity.

No doubt, Xpansiv’s owners will be keeping a close eye on the boards this Friday when gold mining analysis firm Chrysos lists with a $637m market value – the first major listing in Australia this year.

Many believe that even though Chrysos was seen as an attractive investment prospect, it did well to lock in the demand it did for its float.

It’s a sensitive time for equities deals right now, given the global market volatility being brought on by soaring inflation, rising interest rates and an uncertain geopolitical environment.

Should Chrysos hit the skids, it could cause Xpansiv to do a rethink around its price, yet a strong performance may see global investors pile into the offering and push its valuation closer towards the $3bn mark.

One factor that prospective investors are taking into account is the convertible shares that were sold in the pre-IPO raise that will convert at a 20 per cent discount to Xpansiv’s share price when the company lists.


----------



## Sean K (14 May 2022)

Sean K said:


> Golly, that's a big IPO.
> 
> In the Oz:
> 
> ...




Interesting that Chrysos was smashed when it listed on Friday. Bad timing, but was down by a third. 

Xpansiv is currently only making about $50m a year, so if they list at the $2-3b mark, that's a pretty lofty pe.


----------



## Sean K (Thursday at 9:01 AM)

Latest news.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (Thursday at 7:17 PM)

Looking like the sort of stock that, when it lists, retail will have in the  "_must hold_" bucket, NOT.


----------



## frugal.rock (Thursday at 7:34 PM)

I think the name is a joke.
Overpriced. 
Say expensive with a US accent... 😩


----------

